# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Игорь Пекишев: Российский бизнес дозрел до продуктов IdM

## CyberWriter

Игорь Пекишев        


                                    Российский бизнес дозрел до продуктов IdM        


 


_Компания «ТрастВерс» продолжает развивать свой продукт «КУБ», который позиционируется как инструмент для управления учетными данными пользователей (IdM). На вопросы Anti-malware.ru по этому продукту любезно согласился ответить Игорь Пекишев, исполнительный директор «ТрастВерс»._
подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

